# Just Bought Ticket for my First Classical Concert!



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

It's been almost a year since I started listening to classical music and I finally bought tickets for my first classical music concert. I am going to see Yuja Wang in Toronto next month. Peter Oundjian conducts the TSO.

The small disappointment is that she will be playing the Beethoven third piano concerto and not Prokofiev or Rachmaninoff. Not that there is anything wrong with Beethoven's 3rd piano concertos but was hoping for something more "energetic".


----------



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

That's great!! I haven't gone in a classical concert  and that makes me feel that I'm a poser even if I play classical music


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2014)

I'm seeing Emperor/Symphony7 with my dad this Friday


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

There is just nothing like a live performance, and I bet that the piano concerto not being a larger and splashier display piece will fade away when you feel the electric charge which comes only by being in the audience at a live performance.

I think you will have a great time, and find it 'mind-blowing.'

So, have a great time already


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done you, Centropolis! :tiphat: I am sure you'll have a lovely time & hope it will be the first of many such occasions for you.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I see that your evening kicks off with Weber's Oberon overture and finishes with Shosta's 5th. Sounds like you're in for a great evening.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

I bet you're jealous of my first classical concert 2 and a half years ago..The Rite of Spring!


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

I assure you Beethoven's third will not disapoint and it looks to be a great concert. By the looks of it your enjoyment is guaranteed let us know how you enjoyed it. Have a great time.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey, Centropolis! Enjoy your first classical concert.

There's nothing like live classical music. No treble, bass and volume to adjust. Simply enjoy! :tiphat:


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

PetrB said:


> There is just nothing like a live performance...


I just wish they had chaises longues and floor mats with pillows and blankets for the audience. I can never sit still (holdover from childhood) and find myself wanting to crawl all over the chair.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> I see that your evening kicks off with Weber's Oberon overture and finishes with Shosta's 5th. Sounds like you're in for a great evening.


Yes, I am going to listen to these 3 pieces more now to get more familiar with them before the concert.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't know if it will happen but I wish I can meet Peter Oundjian and Yuja so that they can sign my Toyko String Quartet Beethoven string quartets box and my Yuja CDs. I think I will have to "stalk" them before or after the concert. I don't think they are holding any talks before the concert.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> I just wish they has chaise longues and floor mats with pillows for the audience. *I can never sit still (holdover from childhood) and find myself wanting to crawl all over the chair.*


*There are drugs for that* 

When attending a concert, and with some slight but real consideration for my immediate neighbors, I still bob about, sway with the pulse and shape of what I'm hearing.I mean, c'mon everyone, its _music_.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Centropolis said:


> I think I will have to "stalk" them before or after the concert. I don't think they are holding any talks before the concert.


"After"...is usually better for the conductors/performers. "Before"... they may be too preoccupied to want to interact.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Vasks said:


> "After"...is usually better for the conductors/performers. "Before"... they may be to preoccupied to want to interact.


The issue is, there is very slim chances that I can catch them walking out of a building with many exits. And if by luck I do catch them, how do I make them feel like I am not a weirdo stalker?  haha This is not exactly teenagers waiting outside a Justin Bieber concert.

Anyway, I hope I do run into them but I doubt it.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Centropolis said:


> Yes, I am going to listen to these 3 pieces more now to get more familiar with them before the concert.


Actually, the Shostakovich Fifth makes a really powerful impression live -- and might wind up being more memorable if you didn't learn it ahead of time.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Centropolis said:


> Yes, I am going to listen to these 3 pieces more now to get more familiar with them before the concert.


I reacquainted myself with them yesterday with these recordings...quite decent.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> I reacquainted myself with them yesterday with these recordings...quite decent.


The copies I have of these 3 pieces are on the budget side.


----------



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

Removed.....double post.


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

Shostakovich 5th, a favorite of mine, especially that first movement.

It would be interesting to get your impressions of the live versus recorded experience after you attend.


----------

